# Kiss off Autumn  Tutorial



## ladyx (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is my tutorial with the Mineral magic Cosmetics kit! Kiss of Autumn!
Hope you like it and subscribe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






YouTube - Kiss Off Autumn look! Using Mineral Magic Cosmetics!


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

lovely!


----------

